# Switch error message



## rjacobson (Sep 9, 2007)

A few months ago I replaced one 322 with a vip 222. Installation included a second dish for the hd. Ever since then the first time of the day that I turn on the 222 I get a switch error message, then the tuner goes through the five step signal acquisition process. Only happens once a day but it takes several minutes to get the receiver working properly. Dish has already replaced the receiver with no change and they've had someone look at the dish connections on the roof which they say are correctly done. Does anyone else have a similar problem? My gut is that the two sat dish connections are really not properly done. Any suggestions?

Bob


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If you are getting HD channels the connections are done properly. It could be that you are losing signal at night. This could be due to improperly aligned dish.


----------

